# Venture Photography: Anyone have any experience dealing with this co.? Hard Selling.



## Orad

Does anyone have any experience dealing with this company ?

(It is a branch of a UK co. based in Swords - and elsewhere in Dublin, I think).

I recently competed a family portrait session with them and have arranged to look at the resulting pics in a couple of weeks.

Their prices are simply ASTRONOMICAL ! (€800-€2,000 per pic, depending on size) 

Admittedly, I havent actual pics yet - but can they really be worth it ?

Also their policy of using a "Discount if commit to buy now" tactic sounds a bit worrying.

Anyone have any thoughts on Venture, or any suggestions of cheaper alternatives.

Thanks...


----------



## purpeller

*Re: Venture Photography*

Did they not give you a quote beforehand?

I saw them doing the hard sell in the Pavillions - that alone puts me off.


----------



## Caveat

*Re: Venture Photography*



Orad said:


> Does anyone have any experience dealing with this company ?
> (It is a branch of a UK co. based in Swords - and elsewhere in Dublin, I think).
> 
> I recently competed a family portrait session with them and have arranged to look at the resulting pics in a couple of weeks.
> Their prices are simply ASTRONOMICAL ! (€800-2000 per pic, depending on size)
> Admittedly, I havent actual pics yet - but can they really be worth it ?
> Also their policy of using a "Discount if commit to buy now" tactic sounds a bit worrying.
> 
> Anyone have any thoughts on Venture, or any suggestions of cheaper alternatives.
> 
> Thanks...


 
The prices you mention sound absolutely crazy - are you sure?

I presume the portraits were in their studio?
When you think of a wedding photographer's charges (who have to be 'on site') it sounds insane - how long did the session take?

I'd check out prices for any small studio and compare - shouldn't be anything like these prices.


----------



## sam h

*Re: Venture Photography*

I bought the €50 voucher which gave me a session and 1 free photo.  I wasn't expecting the prices they charged, so we just took 4 of the small prints (which still cost a fare bit) and got them framed myself at a fraction of the price!  Once you go for any of the larger prints you have to get the frame and they touch them up.  The photos are lovely and get admired on a regular basis....but it is expensive.


----------



## Brendan Burgess

*Re: Venture Photography*

I have heard of this before. A large picture and three small ones for €2300. 

It seems very high. I can't find the prices on the website [broken link removed]

So I would avoid them. 

Brendan


----------



## orka

*Re: Venture Photography*

I got a voucher for these guys and the prices are indeed as high as quoted.  In fairness, the photos are amazing and they put in a lot of effort to make them different and special.  They do a VERY hard sell at the 'show' stage - you get a full "sit down and watch our amazing photos, how could you not want the pics of your kids looking so gorgeous" session - drinks, music etc.  It is very hard to walk away from some of the photos but they are really really expensive (some settings were €3000+ for a single montage!!).  I would love to be able to pay cost++ for the digital proofs and then do my own thing but that's not an option.  And I know I could go to a different photographer/do it myself but they really do an excellent job of composing unusual pictures.  I toughed it out though and came away with the single 7X5 that came with the voucher.


----------



## lucylou

*Re: Venture Photography*

I second the above post, absolutely amazing pictures, and they have the viewing session down to a tee, dark room, music, they tell you to leave the kids at home... Thepics will bring a tear to the eye. But if i didint have my very sensible OH with me i def would have spent a fortune. But then you come away and realise that it is just waaay overpriced. They will keep them on file for 5 years tho so ya never know when i win the lotto....

Having said all that tho the actual picture session is great fun as a family thing to do, they really work well with the kids. If it is a free voucher you have( as most of the posters, including myself, had it seems!!!) then it is def worth going for the experience.


----------



## bankrupt

*Re: Venture Photography*

I have to say that the sample pictures on their website are really superb but the price is extraordinary, there are dozens of studio photographers in Dublin that produce similar results for far, far less.


----------



## Orad

*Re: Venture Photography*

Thanks for all the info,
Purpeller, no, I didn't get a quote beforehand (I know, I know...).
But with no commitment to buy, there was little to lose - and the hour-long session was quite good fun.

Caveat, yes I am sure - in fact you can spend up to €5000 on a pic !
Even the postcard sizes are €300+

The general consensus seems to be the the pics are very impressive, but VERY expensive.
At least now I am prepared for the "hard sell". 
I suppose the trick is to decide on a budget and stick to it rigidly.

By the way, congrats to all on this site.
I have been a long-time visiter, but just registered - looking forward to contributing.


----------



## Sue Ellen

*Re: Venture Photography*



Orad said:


> By the way, congrats to all on this site.
> I have been a long-time visiter, but just registered - looking forward to contributing.


 
Welcome to AAM


----------



## rabbit

*Re: Venture Photography*



Brendan said:


> A large picture and three small ones for €2300.
> 
> It seems very high. I can't find the prices on the website [broken link removed]
> 
> So I would avoid them.


 
I would avoid them too.   Something not quite right about an ordinary working person spending € 2300 on a few photos of a human being when half the human beings in the world are malnourished and so many millions dying of hunger or disease etc.


----------



## bamboozle

*Re: Venture Photography*

These guys typify everything that is wrong with celtic tiger Ireland.  I got  €250 voucher free when I bought my car and for the next 6 months I had guys from Venture calling me every week to book in a photo session, eventually I gave the voucher to friends who just got married, they went out got the photos taken and were asked to return to view them some weeks later, when they did return there were lots of super photos there to pick from- the only problem being they were only allowed select 2 of them for within the €250, if they wanted any of the nicer photos Venture were going to charge something like €1900 for one, in the end they got a framed photo for €250, it’s A4 size and framed with a cheap plastic frame (my mate is a framer so should know)
Anyone who spends 1900 on a framed photo needs their head examined, if you’ve that kinda money to spend, go to trail finders buy a round the world ticket for 1500 and your own digital camera and you’d take photos of plenty of unforgettable moments


----------



## RainyDay

*Re: Venture Photography*

I felt a bit scammed by commercial photographers who covered a work event for me last year. Having paid an attendance fee for the guy to show up, they were then charging €20 for each 10x8 print (for which they will pay less than €2 from their printer) and €50 for each digital copy. This seems to be a common practice, but is quite outrageous to me. Once you've paid for the guy's time, you shouldn't have to pay again for the materials.

This year I've made sure that we pay a once-off attendance fee and then get full-size digital copies of all prints at no extra cost. That way we can share the digital copies with internal & external partners, and we can also print at our leisure for about €2 per 10x8 print.


----------



## Fourpence

*Re: Venture Photography*

I went to venture recently, and it was a venture alrite! The place is chaos luckily were not too affected personally. But when we went for our sessions we heard how they had paint disasters the week previous and had to turn people away and the next week they had no electricity. Our shoot was fun, bar getting covered in white paint! We went back for our viewing and at the beginning explained what it was we wanted and we were given a price which we were happy with after two hours of picking the actual photos etc which does not change the price we were told it was over a grand dearer when we queried this we were told you must have misheard me! This was not possible as we had explained when we were given the initial price that we were delighted because we did not think we could afford the set we were after and anyway how could we both have possibly heard wrong and spent two hours debating over which photos for something we could not afford! PS check your credit cards for the cancellation fee it was taken off my credit card even though we did not cancel any appointment and months on I am still ringing to get it refunded. The sooner the recession hits venture the better because their prices are ridiculous! I could trip around the world twice over or have few photos in my house!!!


----------



## JamesGG

*Re: Venture Photography*

My mother was at us for ages to get them done, they were good but not good enough to justify the price. A photography student would probably do a nice job for a fraction of the cost. I doubt once you have nice photos it would be that expensive to get them blown up and framed.

They did the hard sell act with us as well. I don't like that.


----------



## wheeler

*Re: Venture Photography*

Well - my story is that I bought a 2 for 1 voucher at the ideal homes for 55 euros. Each voucher came with the promise of a free photo shoot and a free 10x8 picture with each shoot.

I gave one away as a present and was told later that when they had the shoot they were told they were only entitled to a 5x7.

I called to complain and in fairness it was sorted out within an hour and I was told that both vouchers were for 5x7 (in the small print) but that they would stand by what was advertised to me verbally on the day and would  change them to 10x8.

My friends have said that the shoot was very good and the staff were very nice. 

All in all - no complaints yet.

My friends did mention that the prices startled them alright. But just don't buy if they are that high?


----------



## greystoner

*Re: Venture Photography*

We were given the voucher for the session and 5x7 photo as a Christmas present. It has not been used for the following reasons:

We have seen the way the staff approach, and find it aggressive and 'hard sell' and annoyingly persistent.Some people may even be intimidated by it!

We had just had our second child and the first phone call came when the baby was 2 days old (needless to say I couldn't book an appointment with them). This has been followed by at least 8 phone calls by now, possibly more. Each time they were told that we were settling in with the new routine and that we would contact them. They have continued phoning despite us saying that we would contact them and it now feels almost like harrassment and their tone in conversation is not good.Very persistant, and they obviously do not listen!

Have tried to find an address for a head office to complain, but unable to. Only option is for them to  CALL US!!!!!!!!! The last thing we want! Has anyone got an address.?

We really do not wish to deal with them atall and hope others take heed too.

We have used Pixifoto in the past and will probably go back to them at some stage. No hassle and lovely photos. More traditional, but it depends what you prefer.


----------



## allthedoyles

*Re: Venture Photography*

In our local primary school , a group of photographers , come in once a year , and take professional photo's of the pupils  ..............The prices they charge are astronomical , by our standards anyway .

Dont want to mention who they are , but based in Co Cork.

They really put un-necessary pressure and hardship on the parents . Buying the photos are of course obligatory , however they send the photo's home with the children , and you know how hard it is to say no.


----------



## Complainer

*Re: Venture Photography*



allthedoyles said:


> In our local primary school , a group of photographers , come in once a year , and take professional photo's of the pupils  ..............The prices they charge are astronomical , by our standards anyway .
> 
> Dont want to mention who they are , but based in Co Cork.
> 
> They really put un-necessary pressure and hardship on the parents . Buying the photos are of course obligatory , however they send the photo's home with the children , and you know how hard it is to say no.


Indeed - I wonder if there is a better way of doing this. I resent the photographers charging €50 for a 10x8 print, when it costs them €2 to get it printed. Do the schools normally get a kick-back from the photographer?

Would it be possible to engage a photographer for a flat fee per pupil, who then provides digital copies to allow the parents to get these printed at bargain rates?


----------



## ali

*Re: Venture Photography*

I bought the session and one photo deal - around 40 quid at the time, about two years ago after they were promoting it in nutgrove shopping centre. Did the sessions. Dropped dead at the price. Brother in law is a photographer (press not portrait) so I know what they cost and they are having a laugh. Rang them and told them I wasn't buying anything. Didn't even pick up my free print.


----------



## MandaC

*Re: Venture Photography*

I think this is one of those businesses that is going to suffer badly from the Recession.  During the boom, people thought nothing of spending €2K on this type of stuff but now?

Friend of mine does photography - said the quality of the images can be quite hit and miss - but then a lay person would not notice the technicalities.  Was in Homebase last week and they were actually had a stand there.


----------



## jeni8383

*Re: Venture Photography*

We went to venture in swords last august. We spent around €4000 on photos and an album.....yes my husband went mad and looking at them now on the wall, they were not really worth it..we only last month finished paying for them


----------



## Complainer

*Re: Venture Photography*



jeni8383 said:


> We went to venture in swords last august. We spent around *€4000 *on photos and an album.


Is this a typo?


----------



## banbha

*Re: Venture Photography*

I'd advise to steer clear of them. They phoned saying that I had won some kind of offer or competition that I had no recollection of entering. It sounded nice so I said I'd be interested, but in a few weeks as I was very busy. They then continued to ring and ring, so eventually I googled them to find out a bit more about them. 99% of the posts indicated dissatisfaction ranging from feeling misled, prices being increased, the nature of deals being misrepresented, and overwhelmingly feelings of pressure to attend sessions and then purchase pictures beyond what could be afforded. The next time they rang I said I was no longer interested, and the girl at the other end made no secret of how she felt about my decision (time waster, stupid etc). Was glad I gave them the swerve. There are good and reputable photographers who will show you their work, sell you reasonably priced prints and even save others to disc so that you can print them at your leisure.... a better bet I'd say.


----------



## Complainer

*Re: Venture Photography*



banbha said:


> There are good and reputable photographers who will show you their work, sell you reasonably priced prints and even save others to disc so that you can print them at your leisure.... a better bet I'd say.


In my experience, many are reluctant to give you copies on disc, as they make their real money from the printing. It is important to ask beforehand whether you will get soft copies.


----------



## Deelite

*Re: Venture Photography*

There was a lot of talk 2 weeks ago about various "picture taking companies" - I'm sure you'll be able to hear it on the rte radio 1 web site.


----------



## Massey

*Re: Venture Photography*

I've had a really bad experience with these guys, most of which is covered in similar posts above. 

Does anyone know where you can buy the really cool frames they have in Venture?


----------



## remi

*Re: Venture Photography*

I had similar experience with the venture photography last week, 
I received a "€225-" gift voucher from my sister, I thought that my family will have a pleasant photo shots in a studio just like the "pixie photos" in those days, i never thought it will cost me more than the value of the gift voucher, now i realise the gift voucher was just a bait. i am still in shock by the prices i saw after those shots were taken, though the photos were great, my kids were astonishingly beautiful on those pictures, it was very hard for me to decline the pictures, anyway i ended up paying €1045-for a single wide frame and free digipen to take rest of the pictures home (it says it can not be printed out, only for computer view). 
My worries now is that i spent €1045 plus the 225 gift voucher my sister gave me on "a photo" that i will only received in 6weeks time -what a nonsense??//.
I would wait for the 6wks without any extra day, if i don't get my picture and the digipen, I'll call my credit card company for a "reverse transaction".
Even if i receive the photo, I NEVER take any expensive photogragh again in my life time -my 100x wedding pictures did not even cost that much.
If only i could rewind the time, i would never have accepted the gift voucher from my sister and drove 240km to Dublin to get mugged.


----------



## anniem

I'm glad I came across this post. I spoke to a girl from Venture Photography at the recent Pet Expo in Dublin. She was very nice and I was entered into a competition after completing a survey. I got a phone call from them yesterday to say that I had won a €200 voucher for the family and dogs and that €55 goes towards the cost of the photographer which leaves me with €145 towards a photo. They also said that most people were adding a bit to the voucher to upgrade to a nicer photo! I thought this was a great deal.

She is ringing me back today to book an appointment. We'll have to travel to Dublin from South Tipperary (2 hr drive) with our 9 year old and 2 dogs....who are not the best behaved dogs...and then travel back down again. I initially thought it was worth it as we would get a lovely picture but now I'm having second thoughts. The journey..the hassle with the dogs...the hard sell....the fact we can't afford it and I don't want to feel under pressure...I think I'll give it a miss. I'll only want to buy the expensive ones if they look really good!


----------



## TheBlock

Don't get bullied into going. Don't think twice. Just don't attend, you will get the hard sell and you will feel you have to but. It's not worth the hassle.

I had a similar experience of their selling technique in Swords with my wife and Son off the back of a voucher. I actually laughed when the told me the prices of some of the photos and when I asked them to justify the prices THEY got offended.


----------



## lalorm

*Re: Venture Photography*

I had been thinking about getting a family photo for a while, but didn't want the usual 1890's style photos that most places offer, so when I saw these photo's at Bloom this year I bought the €40 voucher straight away since it was exactly the style of photo I had been lookng for.  This voucher was for €220, which covers the cost of the shoot and also €145 towards a pic with frame.  All for just €40 which sounded great.  

So I had the photoshoot with Venture in Swords last weekend with my wife and daughter.  I have to say it was great.  The studio was very nice with lots of sample photo's on the walls to look at and it was very relaxed. The photographer was very nice and my daughter took to her right away.  It was a great hour and we got loads of photo's taken with various positions, lighting effects and even changes of clothes.  Then came the time to make the viewing appointment.  That's when I saw the prices.  OH MY GOD!  It's true that they are really, REALLY expensive.  We were hoping to buy a number of photo's and give some to our parents, but at those prices it's not possible.  

The voucher gives us €145 to spend on a photo and we can add to that if we like.  We also got another €50 voucher if we keep our appointment for the viewing, so we have now have €195 towards the photo's.  Our viewing is this evening and I'm looking forward to seeing them, but at the same time I nearly wish we don't see them since it's going to be very hard to choose between them.  

To give you an example of the price, a 7x5 pic in the Gift frame which is their cheapest frame is €145 on the viewing day.  If we decide to wait and order say next week or so after the viewing date, the price goes up to €193!!  For some of their larger frames for instance the Urban frame, the 40x30 frame has a viewing price of €1570.  After the viewing date, the price is €2094!!!

They have a credit option available.  You pay 20% there and then, and the rest is spread over 36 months.  Who want's to take out a loan for a photo??  Also they charge 19.9% interest on that.  It's cheaper on the credit card!!!
The frame we want comes in at around €700 and if we decide to hold off and wait, it will go up to just under €1000. 
  I've the viewing this evening and I've been beating myself up on how to justify buying some of these.  It's going to be tough to leave them. I just know I'll want more than I can aford.  Another option is to buy an album and get more pics for your money, but it's still way over priced.  15 photo's for €1750 on the viewing date and €2334 after that!!!!!!!! AARRRGGGGHHHHHHH
Also, they don't sell prints alone, you have to buy the frames.

.


----------



## Ceist Beag

lalorm decide your budget before you go in this evening and do not (no matter how nice the photos are) go beyond this budget. We were in a similar position before (not with Venture but with a similar firm in Dublin) and we got carried away and spent way more than we intended - and regretted it almost as soon as we picked up the picture (we got one large one). Now the picture is lovely but no way does it justify the cost. It is very easy to get caught up when you see the selection of photos and there is no doubt but that pressure is applied to get you to spend as much as possible so you really need to have your budget determined in advance and don't move beyond that - otherwise you could end up spending more than you can afford.


----------



## Leo

€700 for a frame??? Is it solid gold?


----------



## Complainer

lalorm said:


> Another option is to buy an album and get more pics for your money, but it's still way over priced.  15 photo's for €1750 on the viewing date and €2334 after that!!!!!!!! AARRRGGGGHHHHHHH
> Also, they don't sell prints alone, you have to buy the frames.
> 
> .


This is madness. Engage a good portrait for photographer on a time-and-materials basis. You might pay €500 for 2-3 hours. Ensure beforehand that you will get high-res versions of everything he shoots. You can then print your own (€2 for a 10x8 print) and frame them as required.


----------



## truthseeker

Complainer said:


> This is madness. Engage a good portrait for photographer on a time-and-materials basis. You might pay €500 for 2-3 hours. Ensure beforehand that you will get high-res versions of everything he shoots. You can then print your own (€2 for a 10x8 print) and frame them as required.


 
Couldnt agree more. I have seen the results over 2000 euro spent with Venture on a friends wall - 3 smallish prints. Couldnt believe they had forked out that kind of cash.

Not allowing you to buy prints only is ridiculous, their frame prices are astronomical.

They only get away with this rubbish because people pay them for it - personally I would never hand out that kind of money for their work. I would always source a private professional photographer and just buy prints only.


----------



## lalorm

*Venture*

Had the viewing last night and it went well.  They presented the pics on a projector to music and the pics were very impressive.  They gave us a 3 for 2 offer and also gave us the usb stick with  all pics on it for free.  As a result we stayed within our budget and got more than we expected.  

All in all, I Would recommend them as long as you go in knowing that a couple of hundred won't get you very much.  I will go back but not for a few years (if they are still in business!!).

Only downside is that we have to wait up to 8 weeks to get the photo's and we had to pay the full amount up front!

Cheers
Michael


----------



## tablesalt

My partner bought the voucher for 20 euro, and after that the phone calls started. I am normally quite carefull with money so when they contacted me re. booking the session I asked them how much they charge for the photos. The girl on the phone said they start from 179 euro. I was gobsmacked at that stage (naive old me, little did I know the top range prices). I told them that I found this excessive and will not be coming. She insisted that I had nothing to loose and that I should come to do the session and get the free print. Here I smelled the hard sale. So I thought I would teach them a lesson.  
On the handouts that they give you before the second session (where you should be choosing your photos) it states: arrange the childminder as this is a precious moment, you don’t need interruption (honestly!!!!). Plus you should bring your bills and the ID so if you cant afford to buy it there and then, you can pay over 2 years but they will charge you 14.5% APR. This makes me laugh (and sick at the same time).
So we went for the 2nd session. It started with pointless chat for 20 minutes of where we live and how nice it is there and etc. We were offered tea & coffee, which we declined and not having any more patience left I said: shall we just proceed please. The lights went down, the music started and the slide show came on the screen. After the slideshow finished she went on that purchasing these prints is an investment (Investment??????) Would my grandchildren have a picture of me on their wall??? I dont think so!!! 
Anyways, I asked what was included in our voucher to which she briefly showed a small print and said: oh, thats just a sample, but we have this and that and the other. I said, no thank you. We will just go with the sample. 
Can I ask you why? She said.
I expressed my opinion (honestly they are so well trained to make you feel awkward!!!) She told me that these aren't just photos, these are "Brown Thomas" of photos. I told her that Brown Thomas don’t sell 20 euro voucher to be redeemable against a product that is worth 3 grand. She started saying that they do, at this stage, I just said that I am tired and have made my mind up.

The bottom line is the more clever people go to this place the quicker they be put out the business. (It looks like many did what I did as vouchers have gone up) Can’t stand businesses that put pressure on people!


----------



## niceoneted

Lalorm,  are you going to share with us how much you spent with them?
I am sure if people shopped around there are plenty of fantastic photographers that would do the same job for a lot less. Lots of budding students perhaps who will give you the prints and you can frame them yourselves at a much reduced price and better frame. 
Sounds to me like the sales people are nearly brainwashed and that the customers are under some form of hypnosis. 
Crazy prices.


----------



## AlbacoreA

Have to say I just dislike the hard sell of this.

I don't think if its more expensive then regular portrait photographers because afaik they are also really expensive too. 

People who get suckered into this really only have themselves to blame.


----------



## ches10

I bought a voucher for €20 in a Shopping Centre in March from your sales representative (tall guy with English accent).  He advised us the voucher entitled us to a photo session and a 5x7 framed photograph.  If we wished to upgrade from this it would be an extra €40 to get a 10x8 framed photograph.
We went for the photo session in May 2010.  When we went for our viewing, the pricing set up had suddenly changed.  I was told in order to get a 10x8 it would be €90.  My mother accompianed me to the viewing and I stated that I was sold a package of a photo session and a 5x7 framed picture for the voucher of €20 and if I wanted to upgrade to a 10x8 framed picture it would be 40€ extra.  the staff member doing the veiwing then rang his manager who was on holidays and he then came back and informed us that the person who had sold me the voucher had ceased employment with the company due to numerous complaints about him misleading customers as to what they were getting.   We said this was not our fault and that we were sold a particular deal and this was what we expected to get.   He said there was no manager available as they were all on holidays and that I would have to contact them on the following week,  when I contacted them I was told they were still on holidays and that someone would call me back.  I spoke to a girl on this occasion.  I had a voicemail from a girl on Sunday, I called her back and she returned my call.  
She proceded to tell me that the guy who sold the voucher was their most experienced sales person and that he had been with the company over 3 years.   This is not what I was told at our viewing, he had informed us that he no longer worked for Venture as he was miselling the product.  Now to be honest it doesn’t matter to me whether  the member of staff is or isn’t working for the company anymore, the fact is he was working for the company when he sold me the voucher and I expect to be given what I was sold and not fobbed off with 2 seperate stories, one he doesn’t work there anymore and now that he is so good at his job he never makes a mistake.  the girl I spoke with was quiet unhelpful and wasn’t willing to accept a member of staff could have possibly mislead me while selling me the product, all she was willing to offer me was a choice of frame colour.  It is not the frame I am interested in, it is the 10x8 photograph upgrade for €40 that I was sold when buying the voucher. 
I asked if a manager of some description could contact me regarding this issue, as I disgusted at how I am being treated and made out to be a liar, when all I expect to receive is what I was sold. after emailing a manager i still had to contact them again after 6weeks with no reply, when i finally spoke with a manager i was still been pressured for the extra 90euros! he said the best he could do was give it to me at 65euros which i felt id no other choice but to accept as i had chosen a picture i really liked. when i called out to confirm the picture there was again no managers available and was forced to pay upfront for the picture without seeing my completed photo, the receptionist continued to say i was lucky to getting my piture at the price i was forced to take and again about the sales rep who was so amazing at his job again i was left feeling so ridiculous for dealing with this company in the first place. i am still waiting to recieve my picture and would recommend anyone to seriously think twice before getting a voucher wit venture photography the pressure applied to you to spend more then you'd expect and being so rude and arrogant.


----------



## RonanC

Have you any connection to this company Martin or are you simply a happy customer???


----------



## ajapale

RonanC said:


> Have you any connection to this company Martin or are you simply a happy customer???



Recommendation for photo company by 1st time poster removed.

Please use the report post facility  to bring such breaches of the posting guidelines to the attention of the mods.

Thanks

aj


----------



## Triumph

Oh how I wish I had read this 2 days ago. I got a voucher similar to what other posters got to get a family shot done which was to give us a 7x5 which I had thought we would probably upgrade from. Went to the viewing at the weekend - fabulous shots, we look like the perfect poster family - the thought of leaving them behind or just choosing one unbearable and somehow committed to €2000 for a large family shot and a collage. I've been feeling sick about it since and think all I'll see when I look at them will be the price tag. I'm actually going to ring them tomorrow to see if I can cancel the order although we did sign something to say once it was ordered we couldn't go back on it. From reading the rest of the posts I'm not too hopeful


----------



## Complainer

Have you paid already? Did you pay by credit card or cheque?


----------



## Don_08

God why don't people just look for some local portrait photographers? 

I wanted some photos of my one year old, checked out a few places and ended up with the most upfront about her costs. Liked the look of the photos on website andno gimmicks. 

Was fifty euro for a 45 min photo shoot and then pick your photos. Started at 15 euro for 7x5 prints. Ended up with 3 A4 size prints mounted on blocks anda framed selection of three 6x4 prints. Paid less than 300 for everything. The photographer ended up winning some award for one of the shots.


----------



## Protocol

I know very little about photography, but I would expect to pay 5 euro for a good big photo.

Sure there are massive machines pumping them out at a few cents a go.

2000 euro??  What madness is this.

Don 08 mentions 50 euro for a 45 min session - this seems ok.  After that the photos should be 5 euro each, in my opinion.  *They're not printed on gold.*


----------



## kopkidda

Dealt with this "company" after buying a voucher at the Taste of Dublin this year. 

We told them that we didnt want to go in and use the voucher until our daughter was a good bit older but the phone calls started almost immediately, pestering us into commiting to an earlier date. We told them that we wouldnt be in until we said.

Anyway went in and got them done and arranged to go back for a viewing. 

The small talk starts, which I dont mind and it is to be expected. 

She showed us the prints on a slide show and told us to pick out the yes's and the no's, which we did and then she told us the PRICE! You would buy a decent car for the prices that she quoted us. Ridiculous! How this company are still in business is a joke.

Me and the OH said that all we wanted was the "free" pic that we had got the voucher for. We had been told on the day of the shoot that we were entitled to get a bigger pic than the 7 by 5, but on the day of the viewing they had forgotten about this in order to get some more money out of us! Not a hope.

This company give studios a bad name. 

Think twice before using this company.


----------



## Complainer

Don_08 said:


> God why don't people just look for some local portrait photographers?
> 
> I wanted some photos of my one year old, checked out a few places and ended up with the most upfront about her costs. Liked the look of the photos on website andno gimmicks.
> 
> Was fifty euro for a 45 min photo shoot and then pick your photos. Started at 15 euro for 7x5 prints. Ended up with 3 A4 size prints mounted on blocks anda framed selection of three 6x4 prints. Paid less than 300 for everything. The photographer ended up winning some award for one of the shots.


I'd suggest a different approach. Agree a one-off fee with the photographer, to pay for his time on a shoot. Good commercial photographers charge about €400-€500 per day, so that might be a ballpark. Agree up-front that the photographer will give you high-res digital versions of everything that he shoots, so you can then get them printed at cost via spectra.ie or similar. You'll pay about €2 to print each 10x8 shot with Spectra.


----------



## Mongola

We did a photo session 2 or 3 years ago after getting 50 euro voucher: the session in itself was fun but we nearly fainted and died when we talked about prices afterwards. Needless to say that we did not even bother going back to view the pictures. It is insane!!!! I am sure the pics woul dhave been lovely but no photography is worth that amount of money!!!! Ridiculous!


----------



## AlbacoreA

If its worth it is not the issue. If we were all millionaires we would have no problem with these kind of charges. 

However most of us are not. Personally I feel these kind of sharp selling techniques target the vulnerable. Most people will see this for what is it, and tell them to get lost. I dislike the selling technique intensely.


----------



## Don_08

Complainer said:


> I'd suggest a different approach. Agree a one-off fee with the photographer, to pay for his time on a shoot. Good commercial photographers charge about €400-€500 per day, so that might be a ballpark. Agree up-front that the photographer will give you high-res digital versions of everything that he shoots, so you can then get them printed at cost via spectra.ie or similar. You'll pay about €2 to print each 10x8 shot with Spectra.


 
Well actually the same photographer offered a copy of all shots on CD, to print as you want for €150 - so would have worked out at €200.

Getting things professionally framed is pricey too - so was just as handy to get her to do it!


----------



## Staples

Don_08 said:


> Getting things professionally framed is pricey too - so was just as handy to get her to do it!


 
Would it be possible to get a regular frame yourself and just insert the photo yourself?


----------



## hammy

*Venture Photography*

Hi. 

I totally understand why everyone is unhappy with the pricing of Venture Photography. But over the last 3 months I myself have started working as a photography assitant.

At first I thought gosh really are we going to charge that much for a print 6x4 inch etc? How am I going to pitch for these prices? Then after 3 wks after getting to know the cost of rent for a studio, price of custom framing not to mention the time needed to prepare for a photoshoot, & maniplutate photos for viewings excluding any salaries & VAT.

Well it all soon became clear why the prices were the way they were & thats me on a basic salary!! Our prices are nothing compared to Ventures but I can see why they charge as they do. If we ( a basic photostudio in a shopping centre were to offer a luxury style experience, with digital art services then we too would probably need to up our prices to well 2/3rds of that price anyway. 

You see If it takes 1 hr to photoshoot. thats 2 people salary + rent + equipment surcharge + overheads + VAT +Time to manipluate photos to make them extra special (normally 5 mins for picture) + time for viewing ......&  yes the print of printing is cheap but it is experience, photography quality of your family shoot which you couldnt do on your own, service & final product. 

Our studio is barely surviving because we dont give the hard sell & dont charge crazy prices! I love the look of Ventures work & If I ever went to them for a shoot I prob would hold my ground also & stick to a budget but the prices are no long astronomical to me because I know the overheads they have, but could never affort it myself. Lucky for those who can!


----------



## x4winnie

I just wanted some nice pictures of my family, local photographer not 'Venture' but photographer wants 300 euro for a disc with 30 pics to use as I please. I am not buying this and only going to take the one picture included with the offer. I fully understand that a photographer has to make money etc etc etc. 

My point is, I walk away now and he gets only 50 euro fee for my photo shoot and one (free) print. I am willing to pay 100 euro extra for the disc but feel 300 is robbery. Surely half a loaf is better than no bread. I think photographers need to get real.


----------



## Knuttell

hammy said:


> Then after 3 wks after getting to know the cost of rent for a studio, price of custom framing not to mention the time needed to prepare for a photoshoot, & maniplutate photos for viewings excluding any salaries & VAT,well It all soon became clear why the prices were the way they were. & thats me on a basic salary!! *Our prices are nothing compared to Ventures but I can see why they charge as they do*.



Frankly that is utter rubbish.€2000 for a set of family pictures ??you would need your head examined,I use a photographer out in Portmarnock since we got married 10 years ago,the average cost for 5 or 6 10X8 photographs in in and around €275 and worth every penny,they do not charge for studio time.


----------



## Knuttell

Staples said:


> Would it be possible to get a regular frame yourself and just insert the photo yourself?



Absolutely, a few years ago there was a company closing down,I bought a job lot of plain silver 10x8 frames for a tenner each,every time we get a family portrait done I use them and give them as gifts to both our parents,these look just as good if not better than the frames you would pay through the nose for.


----------



## Mongola

I bought a voucher 4 or 5 years ago and to be honest, had not done much homework on them. We session took place in their Dun Laoghaire studio and I must admit, we did have fun as it is not something you do every day. If I remeber well, it did come with a small print but after the session (the only fun bit) we were sat down and presented with a list of prices that nearly made me jump out of my seat. 

No matter how lovely the pictures are, a 1000 euro and over for a print can not be justified in my eyes. Needless to say, we did not even bother viewing the pictures when they were ready.


----------



## Oscaresque

I am probably out on a limb on my own here but I really dislike the Venture style of photography so my mind completely boggles at the price people pay for them.


----------

